# Really Sad !!!



## stylegirl (Dec 13, 2002)

Hello, I'm new to this board and have been suffering with ibs for 17 yrs. It started in college and literally changed my life. I went from a party girl to a semi- recluse. When ever I sought help I was told "there's nothing wrong with you" and "it's all in your head". I started having panic attacks and really thought I was going crazy. Finally at 27, things had improved ,I had learned pretty much to live with it, had my own store and was doing well. But I was still suffering anxiety and depression and I decided to try a anti ocd- anxiety drug called anafranil. It worked great!! That and hypnotherapy made me almost all better!!! I'm 37 now and was married to a great man 2 yrs ago. The problem is -I am off my medication and trying to get pregnant. My ibs has never been worse. The pain is unbelievable!!! I was an mild ibs -cd on medication now I'm a severe- D !! Also just had the most stressful 2 yrs of my life:-my father had a stroke and lost his speach, at the same time as going almost blind with macular degeneration-my sister was diagnosed with ovarian cancer at 34. I tried so hard to be there for her and help take care of my Dad at the same time. I literally was on call 24/7 and newly married. Now she isn't speaking to me and says I did nothing to help her. - my husband and I took a long trip and on a layover one of my husbands best friends has a accident and dies.-last month I had a miscarriage Believe it or not there is more- but I won't go on. If someone told me all this would happen to me in just two yrs I would not beleive them!!!My question is does anybody know how I can find a good hypnotherapist? I have had success with this before and am really at the end of my rope. I just spent the last 3 hrs crying- I have suffered depression before but never like this. Perhaps it is partly hormonal due to the miscarriage but it really stinks!!! I am really glad I am not the only one out there who has suffered from this horrible and painful illness. My prayers and good wishes are with every one of you!!!Any suggestions about getting through the Holidays??? I am dreading seeing my sister- I'm so mad and hurt I could scream!!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Stylegirl, I am sorry to hear you have been having a very rough time of late. That is a lot going on for you.I can help you find a good IBS therapist, but there is also at at home option on this.www.ibsaudioprogram.comMany people on the bb here have tried this home courrse with success.If you have any questions about it let me know, it is gut specific hypnotherapy for IBS.I also have a couple lists of in person hypnotherapists as well. Hope this helps.these are some people who have used the program. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000017 There are others this is just one thread on it.There is also the CBT and hypnotherapy forum for questions.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Stylegirl, Yup that was a fully loaded and stressful two years. Sure hope that you have some smooth sailing ahead for a bit.The only thing I can add to what Eric has offered here is, try some Calcium Carbonate as a supplement. Sure couldn't hurt if you are trying to become a Mom. Your body could use it.Here is a thread about it: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=25;t=000746 Hope this helps and I wish you all the best.







BQ


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Hi Style,Those holiday visits with relatives can at times be stressful, even painful. Do what you need to do for you during those times.Something I have found helpful for dealing with negative feelings about relatives or anything else has been "talk therapy" with someone who is knowledgeable in helping me to work through my issues.The most important thing that you can do for yourself and an unborn baby is to be good to you. Sometimes that means ignoring others. Sometimes it means asserting yourself. Other times it means knowing that when others do things that upset you, it's because they are human. Try to go with the flow.... it'll be easier for you and your child.Sorry to learn of all of your distress. Hope things get better for you soon.And you just go on all you like...... that's what this board is for. Vent to your heart's content... and know that we're all here to help each other through the bad times.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## stylegirl (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks so much for your kind replies. I have ordered the audio tapes suggested and I am very upbeat about starting them. As far as the calcium goes- I am already taking a precare vitamin and I am doing OK with this one, a few others really made my ibs worse. My question is, will adding the calcium cause me to have too much?? I have had kidney stones in the past. I have started excercising at least 20 minutes a day and do believe this will really help. I am already feeling a heck of a lot better. Does anyone have any suggestions about dealing with the fear of being somewhere and not getting to a bathroom in time. This is a huge fear of mine. And unfortuneately can be a reality when your tummy is really bad!!! Then you get stressed thinking about it and that makes the tummy worse and on and on...Thanks again for your good wishes and I really do have hope that things will get better!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

stylegirl, read this thread carefully and it will help explain some things even though there are some technical words, it will help and their are some methods to use there right away. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=030825


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You sound so much better Stylegirl.







Ask the Doc about the calcium, ok?Keep us posted.BQ


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Stylegirl - nothing further to add but just wanted to let you know we care (((hugs)))


----------

